# parlor anyone?



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

who out there owns a parlor guitar?I would like to see some pics.Post away,been looking for one myself and would like to see some of yours and where you got it.I found one on craigslist but alas,the posting expired and the guy didn't reply to my emailsany ideas were i can find one?I'd love to see some different types,just for the sake of looking lol.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

xuthal said:


> who out there owns a parlor guitar?I would like to see some pics.Post away,been looking for one myself and would like to see some of yours and where you got it.I found one on craigslist but alas,the posting expired and the guy didn't reply to my emailsany ideas were i can find one?I'd love to see some different types,just for the sake of looking lol.


I own a Seagull parlor one and one of my friends owns a Simon&Patrick. I just LOVE mine.

http://www.seagullguitars.com/productcoastgrand.htm

I could get you a new one if you wish, contact me directly

cheers


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> I own a Seagull parlor one and one of my friends owns a Simon&Patrick. I just LOVE mine.
> 
> http://www.seagullguitars.com/productcoastgrand.htm
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware they made some parlors. How much do they go for new and used?


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> I wasn't aware they made some parlors. How much do they go for new and used?


they go for about 325$ new


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

there are "parlor guitars" and there are small guitars.Generally "parlor" refers to very small (11.5 wide) guitars,ie Martin size 2,usually made around 1900.In the vintage section page 2,Bruno photo try,is my circa 1900 Bruno.This is a parlor,Brazilian back and sides and gets my vote for "nice guitar".You can still find these and Washburns and others if you look and sometimes you can surprise yourself.Modern small guitars like the seagull are small guitars not neccessarily parlor guitars.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I couldn't find a parlour that really suited me, but I do have a 14 fret (to the body) steel string built on a claasical size body. It lacks a bit of bass, though a side port addition improved it a bit. With mahogany/spruce/ebony/Gotoh510s, it serves as my beater and instructional axe. 

To my ears, parlours should have flatter EQ than a dread, but good note definition. Goods ones are loud too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been thinking of getting a parlor guitar. One that has caught my eye is the Art & Lutherie AMI. Does anybody have one of these?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Chito said:


> I've been thinking of getting a parlor guitar. One that has caught my eye is the Art & Lutherie AMI. Does anybody have one of these?


i have several, each from different years so they differ a bit. the earliest one has open geared tuners with plastic buttons, and a painted on rosette, the latest is a 2007 model with good sealed tuners and a wooden rosette- 2 of them are wild cherry laminates, the newest is solid cedar topped. love them, real comfortable to play, the finish is an excellently thin lacquer, and the cedar sounds great. all came with compensated tusq saddles too, which is cool because thats the first thing i upgrade on an acoustic, saved me the trouble.
http://www.guitarsetc.net/guitar_acou/al_ami_23509.html

i dig small guitars


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have an old Suzuiki 3's parlour that is great. Mahogany with a cedar top and classical peghead. It can keep up with any martin for volume. I have almost worn hole in the top. no pics as I am not at home.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

nice guitars fraser,i like the last pic.where did you score that one?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks xuthal- nothing fancy, just wanted to play intact guitars for a change, but didnt want to spend much. then once i had them, i returned to collecting other peoples beat up old crap lol.
the last one was found by a local small music store owner- we took off the original klusons, and he redid the plastic buttons and resold them on ebay for $250. i put a cheap set of profiles on it for now, and set it up for lap slide- same guitar from this thread-
http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=12015

mid to late fifties from what i can see and by the look of the klusons. 
no markings, binding shrunk all to hell, finish shrunken to almost non-existence, brass frets and saddle. came with its case and an unused pack of black diamond strings and clothespeg capo- strings and capo also went to ebay-
i paid $50 for the guitar and case, once i find a decent acoustic lap style, ill reset its neck and it may become my daily driver. sounds awesome. pics will come-


----------

